

Ask HN: How do you hire someone.  - collyw

OK, I am finally going to get another member of staff to help me. I read a lot about &quot;How not to hire someone&quot;, how programming trivia questions are not a good idea. What ways do you guys have of finding someone good?<p>(The job will likely be intermediate level all round developer, with a good bit of database &#x2F; Django work. In the past I found it very frustrating to work with a college who proudly proclaimed not to know OOP, had no interest in learning. So I guess willingness to learn new tech is one thing on my list of wants).
======
duiker101
I think programming trivia are not too bad of an idea, it's how you use them.
If you base everything on them and bombard the candidate with test it might be
not good because a lot of people are not that good under that kind of pressure
and the results might not reflect the actual skills of the person. Some
programming questions are still important to make sure that the candidate is
not lying.

I think it's important to see if the candidate is a person you would like to
work to, there are many things to consider, try to find someone that fits as a
person and skills.

~~~
veerbahadur
Yes, programming questions are required along with we should also check
whether the person has some passion about learning new technologies and doing
more experiment with the current skill set what he has.

